# ASK DBSTalk: Will new software fix OTA bug?



## mah (Jan 22, 2004)

I got the 921 a week ago. I wanted to make sure I was clear on the OTA loss issue. Yes i will lose the Local channels and they will not come back. Is this definitely a anteanna strength or placement issue ? U said it was due to a 'weak signal" Im wondering with the software update fix this for sure. thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The new software when you get it will definitely make OTA much more stable than it currently is.


----------

